# MY NEW R33 GTR IN MIDNIGHT PURPLE !!



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Formerly the owner of the silver R34 GTT, found it didn't quite have enough punch so decided to do a straight swap for this midnight purple R33 GTR, quite funny as i was after this R33 originally but for one reason or another missed out, however all is resolved now as finally got her home.

Needs a remap with the new Apexi PFC unit and boost setting alittle higher once all is done should be a very nice quick Skyline :smokin: 

Enjoy, 

Gurj :bowdown1:


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Very nice, got any side shots?, what mods are on it now?


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Have added side shot now mate :thumbsup:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks great, no regrets at all for the GTT swap there:thumbsup: :clap: 

Do you have wheel spacer?


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks very nice Gurj...:smokin: Love the wheels & bonnet

Was the GTT a disappointment then, looked good in the pics...


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Pulse D said:


> Looks very nice Gurj...:smokin: Love the wheels & bonnet
> 
> Was the GTT a disappointment then, looked good in the pics...


For looks the GTT was not a disapointment but the performance was, so thought may as well swap while i had the chance, not regretting it although all my mates are saying the GTT looked betteruke:


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

looks gr8 with those wheels!!!!!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice car,nice wheels,nice color:smokin:


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

:bowdown1: Not a BIG fan of the R33 but damn yours makes me want to prefer it overal (not really :chuckle: ) but it is damn sexy with that hood & those CE28s.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

very very nice, loving the carbon bonnet

And of course, the most perfect wheels, if I'm not mistaken  :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Will try to get some better pics up this weekend after a nice clean and wax session, weather permitting of course :chuckle: 

Thanks for all the kind comments peeps,

Gurj :smokin:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

are your wheels 18" or 19", by the way??


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

pretty much how i would like my R33

pictures saved in my computer if you dont mind(for personal use)


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

bkvj said:


> pretty much how i would like my R33
> 
> pictures saved in my computer if you dont mind(for personal use)


Yea no problem, will have better pics up after the weekend hopefully,

The wheels are 19's Steve, quite stealth i think from a distance look ok but up close look better :bowdown1:

Shot of the rear:



And out on the street:


----------



## ScottG (Oct 10, 2006)

That is one sweet looking car in the best colour!!! Great swap:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

look very nice mate!


----------



## richr32 (Oct 30, 2005)

nice car love that colour how come you havnt blocked your reg from view !!!!!!


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

i love CE28s , looks awesomeeee 

:clap:


----------



## FEINT (Apr 17, 2006)

nice car!

What size and offset are those CE28N's?


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

FEINT said:


> nice car!
> 
> What size and offset are those CE28N's?


Dunno about offsets but size are 19's and i think 235's all round will have a check in daylight for you tomorrow,

Cheers :chuckle:

Pic from today : 



I know not everyone is a fan of decals but it makes the car more mine when adding stuff onto it !!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

ganador mirros +ce28+midnight purple +R33GTR 

= hardcore porn!


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

bkvj said:


> ganador mirros +ce28+midnight purple +R33GTR
> 
> = hardcore porn!


HA HA nicely put mate :chuckle: 

Will proper wax car next week and take some good pics of it in a decent background for you all, hopefully if the sun is out will show the colour nicely :bowdown1:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i cant wait i love the graphics on the car. its not over done and whats wrong with a nismo graphic or two?


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice!.


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice looking car.
Good combination with Midnight Purple and those CE28's.


----------



## sfinkx (Nov 9, 2006)

that is 1 sweet r33. wat rims r they and how much did they set u back?


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

sfinkx said:


> that is 1 sweet r33. wat rims r they and how much did they set u back?


Alloys were already on and in 19's mate :wavey: 

Some more pics after much waxing and cleaning today, still awaiting one decal from Japan and the sun strip is here but wanna get it put on properly as i messed one up ages ago on the rx7 :chuckle: 

















Gurj


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

nice job with the waxing!


----------



## sfinkx (Nov 9, 2006)

lol. does anyone know what kinda rims they are? im tossing up between them and 19" volk gtc's for my gtr


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

sfinkx said:


> lol. does anyone know what kinda rims they are? im tossing up between them and 19" volk gtc's for my gtr


These alloys are Volk Racing CE28N's mate in 19"

Volk Racing Wheels - Hot / Custom / Racing / Chrome / Alloy Wheels


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Derby ? Look foreward to seeing this at a few local meets then 

Stunning m8, it really is.


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Derby ? Look foreward to seeing this at a few local meets then
> 
> Stunning m8, it really is.


If you have been to the local meets then you will know me dude, had the Purple Dragon RX7, should be at bubble on this coming Sunday too heopfully :smokin:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

TBH, I dont get to bubble very often, I go to the Notts meet on a wednesday evening though... But I have taken mine off the road untill next summer now 


I live up between J30 and J29 of the M1


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Marky_GTSt said:


> TBH, I dont get to bubble very often, I go to the Notts meet on a wednesday evening though... But I have taken mine off the road untill next summer now
> 
> 
> I live up between J30 and J29 of the M1



No probs, i actually live about 4 doors away from a certain Dave Wilkins you might know him ??? :nervous:


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

I think you came out best in the swap


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Pic from todays bubble meet:


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

It Looked Very Cool Today...:clap:


----------



## streetlethal (May 3, 2007)

those rims are fantastic man absolutely lovely on that car 

someday someday


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

looks awsome..


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Thanks guys, 

but i have sold this GTR about 2 months ago now, its gone to the Yorkshire area and was seen at the Rising Sun Jap meet last month by a few mates of mine and looked in good shape :thumbsup: 

Was a very nice car but i found it just a tad too slow and the ride was very very harsh as racing teins on there :squintdan Other than that was a smashing GTR and did look awesome  

Have now gone back to the RX7 scene with this here evil RX7 !!!! 



RX6 TURBO UNIT ON STREET PORTED ENGINE, FULLY STRIPPED !!! :thumbsup: 

Gurj


----------



## tom (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi Gurj, Is that the RX you were telling me about??

looks like it means business, beautiful looking car:bowdown1:


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

tom said:


> Hi Gurj, Is that the RX you were telling me about??
> 
> looks like it means business, beautiful looking car:bowdown1:


Hi Tom, 

Yep this is the RX i was telling you about, finally got it home and its a beauty mate, really looks as i wanted it :smokin: 

Alittle unsure on the rims as not sure if they are gonna stay or to go with a darker shade of alloy ??? either black or bronze ?? Black TE37's would look good or black CE28N's ???

A few more pics for you fella :


----------



## tom (Oct 5, 2006)

I think the big polished lip and centres go well with the car i think its just the deisgn of the spokes which dont quite fit the bill.
These would look awesome
http://www.rayswheels.co.jp/emenu/datas2/VOLK/200_GTC_2/logo.jpg

Is that a fuel cell i see in the back too


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

tom said:


> I think the big polished lip and centres go well with the car i think its just the deisgn of the spokes which dont quite fit the bill.
> These would look awesome
> http://www.rayswheels.co.jp/emenu/datas2/VOLK/200_GTC_2/logo.jpg
> 
> Is that a fuel cell i see in the back too


Wheels are being debated all the time, do look much better in the flesh though Tom trust me, look over bling on the pics but are actually ok:

Fuelling :


----------



## D.M (Dec 25, 2005)

can you make some videos?? =)


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

D.M said:


> can you make some videos?? =)


Probably, shouldn't be too hard, what did you want a video of ???


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Good move  

I think you need to get a UK legal front import plate to fit in your front plate slot though. It would tidy her up no end


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Individualist said:


> Good move
> 
> I think you need to get a UK legal front import plate to fit in your front plate slot though. It would tidy her up no end


The cosmetics aren't finished yet hence why the plate isn't properly fitted just yet, car may well require another re-spray to smooth it out more :chuckle: 

I think this is the only street rx7 with the Satin finish in the UK hence why i wanted this paintwork :smokin:


----------

